

Car Steered with Driver's Eyes  - kenpratt
http://www.fu-berlin.de/en/presse/fup/2010/fup_10_106/index.html

======
rpledge
And in other news, hundreds of good looking German women were the victims of
mysterious hit and run accidents this week...

